# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  چگونه از کجا Delphi Prism را دان و نصب کنم

## beginner_1395

*Delphi Prism را چطور میتونم امتحان کنم*هرچی سرچ میکنم همچین چیزی تو نت نیس
*منقرض شده Delphi Prism یا هنوز منتشر میشه*

----------

